# Do I (F1 visa holder) have to file taxes if I had no tax withheld?



## Mar123 (Mar 7, 2021)

I am Canadian and I worked in the U.S. in 2020 (on campus) under my F1 visa. My total income for 2020 was only $1012 and I had no state or federal tax withheld (because it was such a small amount).
In past years, when I did have deductions, I filed the 1040NR-EZ and IT-201, but I've read that you don't necessarily need to file if your income is so low and no tax was withheld. I would rather not spend money on filing if I'm not getting anything back anyway, but I'm now under a TN visa and I don't want to run into trouble.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Mar123 -- I do not know enough to answer whether you have to file, or not. Yes, there are de minimis levels for filing, but some are as low as $5.00. Please read on page 7 of the 2020 Instructions for form 1040-NR "Filing Requirements, Do you have to File?" It does not cost money to file -- the forms are available for free on-line at irs.gov 2020 Form 1040-NR (irs.gov) Just complete the fillable forms, print them off and mail them to the IRS address in the instructions. At your income level, I'm sure you won't owe any taxes (except a 55 cent stamp.) You can use your past filings as a template. I routinely advise folks to file taxes, whether required, or not -- to prove you did pay, at a later date, if required (say an immigration application.)

I am not familiar with the IT-201 form, but from typing it into google, I assume it is a NY Sate Tax form. I am not at all familiar with NY taxes. Sorry. Cheers, 255


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know the details of the various visas, but I did hear reports last year of foreign students who'd worked on campus and filed the "wrong" sort of return - as if they were US residents - then receiving the stimulus benefit, despite technically not being eligible. So I'm assuming there might be some relationship between your visa status, the type of return you are supposed to file, and your ability to receive up to $3200 as a gift of the US government thanks to the stimulus benefit. Further research required.

That being said, if you are single and earned less that $12,400 in wages (i.e. not self-employed) then you are not required to file. If however you are eligible for the stimulus benefit, then it's probably in your interests to do so.


----------

